# Where to meet new people in Cork



## callm (20 May 2011)

Hi,

I recently moved to Cork with my wife who is from Cork. I'd love to make some new friends in Cork that are not just my wifes friends or just through work. Am 30 and not really a sporty guy so joining a team is probably a no go. Are there any other things to do in Cork that people might know of?


----------



## Leper (20 May 2011)

I know that whenever we changed location the first thing I did on arrival was join the local GAA club.

I know you are no sporty, so look to other clubs e.g Toastmasters, Walking clubs etc.


----------



## silverwake (21 May 2011)

You don't happen to play drums, or guitar, or sing decently... do you?


----------



## Complainer (21 May 2011)

Start volunteering; http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056244253


----------



## overdraftman (23 May 2011)

You don't need to be sporty to join Tag Rugby and it's def the best way to meet new ppl.

I lived there two years ago and found it difficult to meet new people. Photography classes or less intensive night classes are great as there's more conversation involved.


----------



## mradaly01 (23 May 2011)

Also, sporty - but not too much so... Softball (think rounders meets baseball) - people with different backgrounds / ages (mid 20's to mid 30's) on a Tuesday night at 7pm - UCC Farm in Bishopstown... open to men & women... all standards... runs for the summer season - just started, and accepting new people throughout the first few weeks...If you are interested, send me a p.m.


----------



## porridge (23 May 2011)

Cork is a very strong area for Macra Clubs, my husband (32) and I (28) are both members. We have made some great friends through Macra. 

We started by going to the social events e.g cinema nights, parties, dinner dances etc. And when we felt more comfortable, we got involved in the sports and competitions e.g tag rugby, drama, 5 a side soccer etc.


----------



## Superman (24 May 2011)

There is a big thing for dance in Cork at the moment - salsa etc.
These are very social - combining the classes with the dance events and weekly events.  A lot of people do it as couples - and there are loads in the 30's age group.


----------



## snowdrop (25 May 2011)

Considered joining a choir?
I joined a community acapella choir in january and enjoying it so far. Didn't know anyone in the group. interesting songs, nice group of people, slightly alternative if you know what i mean.
Big shortage of male singers so you'd be really welcomed. Kinsale area. Very casual, age range 20s to 40s mostly.

OH and I blow-ins too . . . 15 years on.

If you're into motorbikes, there are clubs and groups that go out for rides just at weekends - 'fairweather' bikers ;-)
OH does a fair bit of this when weather's good.

if you like food; consider joining the local 'slow food' chapters - see www.slowfoodireland.com


----------



## Yorrick (25 May 2011)

Someone suggested the hill walking. Great mix of people and ages. Only problem it is addictive


----------



## Molli (28 May 2011)

Would you be interested in getting involved in Community Games? They are always looking for help, and its not all sporting events. I had many great years with that organisation and met many lovely people.


----------

